# Squatters of London Action Paper (SLAP) #1



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the StP library:

Squatters of London Action Paper (SLAP) #1 - Squatting newsletter for people living in London, England.



> View attachment 29388​
> A warm welcome to this new paper from London squatters. Squatters of London Action Paper – a new London free sheet for squat news, actions, history and events. Paper copies available soon at Freedom Bookshop in Whitechapel and 56a Infoshop in Elephant and Castle.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

